# Best Hoyt bow



## Mike Werner (Feb 4, 2012)

Question for all Hoyt shooters which Hoyt is the best bow for hunting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

Any of them.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

The one you choose. This year the Defient. Either the regular or the carbon.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Well, there are different types of hunting and different size people. Personally I like the 2014 Carbon Spyder Turbo. At 340 fps while still maintaining the smoothness of the Z5 cam and nice valley for shooting out of position. The 33" ATA is accurate, but not too big and gives me a good string angle at 30" draw. I haven't tried the defiants yet, I buy bows that are a year or two old used. I didn't care for the turbo cam on the 2015, too harsh for me. The light weight is great too! I was surprised that the 6" brace height didn't effect my accuracy. I shot a 3D shoot with it last week and shot up with it.
My wife likes to hunt with her Carbon Spyder 30! very accurate and a 25" draw it makes IBO
I turkey hunted with my Matrix at 52 pounds, deadly accurate, I can pull it in slow motion. Still a great bow!


----------



## Malcolm (Jan 5, 2015)

Any of their '07-08 line.


----------



## Epiechocki (Feb 25, 2016)

I really like my 2015 Carbon spyder turbo. It has a smooth draw for a turbo, IMO.


----------



## Shreck88 (Jan 19, 2015)

I shoot a Nitrum turbo and love it. It shoots very hard and with a heavy arrow I'm still over 300 fps. I also have a Hoyt katera which is a great bow and is a little more forgiving than the Nitrum. Every bow is a little different as well as every shooter and I'd suggest for you to get to your dealer and shoot several models and see what feels best to you.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

It's all personal preference. You really have to try them. I like Carbon Spyder just because it's carbon and makes me think it's much lighter then others :wink:


----------



## Macs69 (Jan 2, 2012)

I liked the 2014 Carbon Spyder 34. Great performer, and the cam is much more pleasant than the 2015 Turbo cams, which I thought were terrible for hunting.


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

I like the Nitrum30. As a matter of fact mine comes in today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Might want to expand your horizon a bit. Alot of better choices out there in my opinion. Don't remember the last hunting model hoyt that impressed me.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

trucker3573 said:


> Might want to expand your horizon a bit.* Alot of better choices out there in my opinion*. Don't remember the last hunting model hoyt that impressed me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Such as? and better how exactly? You must have tried/owned Hoyt bows to arrive at that conclusion... which ones?


----------



## soldierarcher (Feb 17, 2015)

I just picked up a 2015 Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo ZT and the one thing I like right off the bat is it physically weighs a half pound less that my 09' Aluminum Bowtech Admiral which is a light bow.

Very well built, very accurate, very fast, so far loving it!


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

It's stashed at my house along with the best beer, the prettiest lady, the best cola and the best song. Dang I almost forgot.....I have the best guitar and the best truck too. I also had the best motorcycle but I sold it.....to buy the best rifle.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Alphamax 32 or 35


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

The nitrum 34 is a fine bow


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

I've had or tuned most all of them, and to me, the '14-15 CS34 is the best bow they've ever made. It does everything I want a bow to do.


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

The most accurate and comfortable bow I have ever owned was a Hoyt Vectrix plus. I had more confidence with that bow than all the others I have owned. I regret selling that bow.


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

Longlost said:


> Such as? and better how exactly? You must have tried/owned Hoyt bows to arrive at that conclusion... which ones?[/QUOTE
> 
> "I know this is a Hoyt thread but XXX is better..."


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

I would have to say my Defiant Turbo,since its my first Hoyt.Love the bow,does what i need it to do even with my Trex 24" DL setup.


----------



## trucker3573 (Feb 14, 2010)

Longlost said:


> Such as? and better how exactly? You must have tried/owned Hoyt bows to arrive at that conclusion... which ones?


Havent owned any of their hunting models. I have shot them every year since the year the spyder line came out. I guess I sounded a little harsh. I cant say they were bad at all they just felt very typical and nothing grabbed me and made me want to buy one. Only Hoyts I have owned were target models which I did like. Who knows, maybe it will change one of these years. I have shot several of the pse hunting line and haven't liked on yet either. I then tried a Supra this year and I think it is my favorite bow I have ever owned.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Mike Werner said:


> Question for all Hoyt shooters which Hoyt is the best bow for hunting


"Best" anything makes me wonder how much experience is behind the call.

All of the recent Turbo designs are going to require more effort per lb of peak weight than non-Turbo models. They also let a shooter drop a lot of PW and still have plenty of delivered energy across a wide range of arrow weights.
All of the 34/35's of recent design will feel smoother than older bows, while delivering acceptable speed. The are also easier to tune and shoot.
I never saw much point in very short ATA's since I owned a couple Havoctec's. The newer 30/32's were a surprise. They are a bit more responsive to tuning input. Once tuned they are very easy to shoot well. They are fast and quiet. 

That covers about a dz bows or so, and any or all might well be a best.


----------



## Zpotter (Mar 18, 2016)

Can't go wrong with any of the Hoyt's carbon bows


----------



## Mike Werner (Feb 4, 2012)

I recently got a carbon Spyder 34 thank u for advise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott99 (Sep 12, 2006)

Doorny22 said:


> The most accurate and comfortable bow I have ever owned was a Hoyt Vectrix plus. I had more confidence with that bow than all the others I have owned. I regret selling that bow.


That's funny the Vectrix Plus was my worst. I think I had a lemon. I could never shoot that bow well. Tried different strings, arrows nothing. Couldn't wait to get rid of that bow.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

pottergreg said:


> Well, there are different types of hunting and different size people. Personally I like the 2014 Carbon Spyder Turbo. At 340 fps while still maintaining the smoothness of the Z5 cam and nice valley for shooting out of position. The 33" ATA is accurate, but not too big and gives me a good string angle at 30" draw. I haven't tried the defiants yet, I buy bows that are a year or two old used. I didn't care for the turbo cam on the 2015, too harsh for me. The light weight is great too! I was surprised that the 6" brace height didn't effect my accuracy. I shot a 3D shoot with it last week and shot up with it.
> My wife likes to hunt with her Carbon Spyder 30! very accurate and a 25" draw it makes IBO
> I turkey hunted with my Matrix at 52 pounds, deadly accurate, I can pull it in slow motion. Still a great bow!


Brother I am right with you on this ! 

First I'd say it would have to be a carbon. They are lighter and less noise and hand shock on the shot then Hoyt metal risers.

Then, it's cam preference. I like Fuel cams, RKT cams, but the Z cam is the best IMHO. The Turbo on the 14 model is not the cam but the brace of 6 inches.

This little bow is my rock star !











Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Kaveman44 (Aug 29, 2015)

Love my defiant Turbo for Hunting and Podium 37 for 3D and spots


----------



## JRP1006 (May 22, 2016)

Nitrum or defiant ( not carbon)


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Predator said:


> Alphamax 32 or 35


I know these were very good bows, but I hunted with a Maxxis 35 for the last 5 years and I was not a big fan of the XTR cam. I shot it well, but I'm not a huge fan. I liked the Z5 offerings much better and though I haven't shot the DFX cams, I'm sure I'd like them too. So IMVHO, if I owned a Hoyt it would be one of the 34 inch bows with the Z5 or DFX cam, or the 2014 Turbo offerings (Faktor or CS).


----------



## FIB (Jul 25, 2008)

I've been happy with my Carbon Element.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Podium 37 is the best spot bow Hoyt is building


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

The Nitrum 30 is my first Hoyt so can't really tell you how it stacks up with the other bows they have made. The nitrum has been a great bow. It has many years of hunting ahead of it.


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Matrix RKT is my favorite. But, I haven't shot any of the models from the last couple of years.


----------



## jphudgens (Nov 23, 2015)

I've owned several and my all time favorite is the alphamax.


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

My favorite was the old alphamax 35 i owned. My carbon spyder is a close second though.

Sent from my LGL31L using Tapatalk


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

jphudgens said:


> I've owned several and my all time favorite is the alphamax.


Ditto. Classic hunting bow.


----------



## JRP1006 (May 22, 2016)

Any of the models 2011 and up


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Still liking my 2010 Alphaburner - haven't seen anything yet to make me buy a newer bow.


----------



## tennpin (May 20, 2005)

I liked the katera it was a killing machine.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

If I was gonna buy a Hoyt I'd get the Carbon Spyder FX.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

tennpin said:


> I liked the katera it was a killing machine.


For anyone that has/had one, you'd likely get a similar rating response.

Believe it or not, I gave both of my Katera's away, not sold, gave. My SIL and a very close friend. Both wanting to get into archery, and short on cash.

Shot my largest rack and largest buck with Kateras, and some of my best 3D scores. Kept and still have my 2007 Vulcan, re-limbed to 50lbs. Still one of the best shooting bows in a collection of about 50 Hoyt's, (at least).

But I am liking my Spyder Turbo's. And I have a Factor 34 on the way.


----------



## jwscott (Mar 1, 2014)

Spectra or the Provantage . Bows John Rambo used !!!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

are you talking current year line up or of all time?


----------



## Breacherup (May 25, 2016)

Whichever one fits you best. Shoot them all. I'm hoyt through and through. Love my Hoyt Faktor Turbo but selling that for the new Defiant Turbo. That harvest brown was love at first sight, smooth draw, lightning fast


----------



## Johnny UMAA (Feb 24, 2010)

Defiant!


----------



## pskahan (Mar 1, 2016)

Carbon Defiant 34


----------



## decun (Apr 23, 2014)

X3 on 14' CST I'm currently shooting a defiant turbo and it just as good and I prefer the string angle better on it but its not a carbon and for some unknown reason I just want another carbon bow. I guess its kinda like driving a diesel truck, hard to go back to a gas burner.


----------



## Rawhide (Mar 17, 2006)

Malcolm said:


> Any of their '07-08 line.


Yes sir. To me, those years were the pinnacle of all bow manufacturers. Lots of great bow during that time period.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

1- 2010 Alphaburner (spirals) 
2- 2013 Spyder 34 (rkt's)
3- 08 katera (z3's)


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

carbon element g3


----------



## jlj2465 (Mar 24, 2013)

Predator said:


> Alphamax 32 or 35


Might have to agree here. Still have my AlphaMax 35 in the stable. Just can't let it go.


----------



## jlj2465 (Mar 24, 2013)

Goathollerbucks said:


> My favorite was the old alphamax 35 i owned. My carbon spyder is a close second though.
> 
> Sent from my LGL31L using Tapatalk


Still love my AM 35 but I really like the RKT Cams on my Spyder Turbo.


----------



## OldeDelphArcher (Dec 10, 2009)

The best Hoyt bow I have ever shot is the Mathews Halon 6 🙊🏹


----------



## tmacXX75 (May 15, 2016)

I have shot a lot of Hoyt bows over the years and I liked them all, the only one that I didn't care for was the Viper


----------



## Buckbomr (May 29, 2016)

I bought the new Hoyt carbon defiant. But it doesn't compare to the Carbon spyder. Should of never got rid of it


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

OldeDelphArcher said:


> The best Hoyt bow I have ever shot is the Mathews Halon 6 &#55357;&#56906;&#55356;&#57337;


:wink:

Those Matthews guys, always kidding.


----------



## chubs247 (Mar 20, 2016)

I have to say its a tie between my Carbon Spyder Turbo ZT and Carbon Defiant 31" my CST is set 55lbs and the Carbon Defiant is set at 68lbs they both feel awesome shoot smooth but both are set up totally different.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Your question is pretty much like asking "what's the best kind of beer." The answer to this question is and always will be "the bow that fits you best." And don't be brand loyal. Go to a pro shop and shoot as many as you can and leave with the bow that you are most comfortable with, regardless of the price tag. Some of the best bows I've ever shot are the mid range models and not the flagship ones with all the bells and whistles on them that are nothing but marketing gimmicks.


----------



## GROSEN (Dec 29, 2014)

Buckbomr said:


> I bought the new Hoyt carbon defiant. But it doesn't compare to the Carbon spyder. Should of never got rid of it


Agreeed. The Defiants are great bows. but my CST still outpreforme all the new once that i tryed.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Yet you still own a Trykon... LOL!


Scott99 said:


> That's funny the Vectrix Plus was my worst. I think I had a lemon. I could never shoot that bow well. Tried different strings, arrows nothing. Couldn't wait to get rid of that bow.


----------



## IDArcherman (May 23, 2016)

I have only owned 2 Hoyt's a Havoctec, and a 2016 Defiant 31, and the Defiant is WAAAAAAAAAY smoother and easier to shoot than my old Havoctec (which I still have) but just like everyone else has stated, you have to shoot them for yourself and see.


----------



## cognoscenti (Jul 6, 2014)

Hoyt Easton Rambo Bow is the Ultimate one , if you know how to shoot is correctly


----------



## Flogger (Jun 11, 2016)

I've owned over a dozen Hoyt's over the last 20 years. I loved my Hoyt razortec and havotec. Killed a bunch of deer with them way back when. I'm currently shooting a carbon Spyder fx and I really like this bow. It a short bow, 28" ata, but it shoots like a 32" bow IMO. I also liked the Katera a lot. Heck I've liked every Hoyt I've owned honestly. If I didn't like it I would haven't bought it. Lol.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

CST 2014
CE 2013
Nitrum 30 2015


----------



## maramirez12 (Mar 8, 2017)

How is the back wall on your hoyt defiant turbo? Does it have a good valley? Does it feel like it wants to pull in on you?


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

It's common knowledge that Hoyt is the best:embara:


----------



## bigsally (Sep 18, 2016)

Nitrum 34


----------



## CO shootin (Jul 3, 2016)

I've been shooting the defiant 34 for a few years. Great bow imo. Turbo is really aggressive to me.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

bigsally said:


> Nitrum 34


You know what. You might be right on this one. I have been hunting with it for this whole season and wow is that bow amazing.


----------



## GoofyArcher (Sep 21, 2015)

The one, I can get for a great buy for my son.. Time for a new bow for him. haha


----------



## jkujawa762 (Sep 26, 2017)

What ever fits your hand and shoots the best for you is the best. I'm still using my 2003 Hoyt Razortec and the only reason I am thinking about upgrading is for an 80% let off bow. I've 65 now and after two neck fusions I might have to switch.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

I personally have 2. This ofcourse is my opinion.

# 1 would be the Carbon Spyder Turbo with the G5 cam. 6 inch brace, fast, quiet and lite as a feather.

#2 is the Alpha Max 35 inch axle with XTR cams. Nothing I ever owned holds as well as this bow especially on long shots. It for me is a bit long @ 35 inches for the treestand, but yet very functional.

If I had to pick a 3rd bow it might be the Carbon Element with the RKT cam. The cam is better than the XTR cam or the Fuel cam IMHO. Fast, lite, and easy to manuever.


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

All you have to do is keep telling yourself “It’s the best” and pretty soon you will believe it.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Which ever one you can buy, that doesn't rip nock high paper tuning or bare shaft tuning.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

AlphaMax or AlphaBurner...

I miss my Burner!!


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> I personally have 2.


I have nine Hoyts hanging in my basement range these days, and yes I actually shoot all of them regularly.

2007 Vulcan/50lb, 2009 Katera/50lb, 2012 Vector 32/60lb, 2012 Vector 35/60lb,2- 2013 Spyder Turbos/ 50&60lb, 2014 Spyder 30/50lb, 2014 Faktor 34/50lb, 2015 Faktor 30/55lb. Set up properly, they all shoot great. The differences between the older bows and my newest bows, lb for lb, are really very small, very small.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

whack n stack said:


> Which ever one you can buy, that doesn't rip nock high paper tuning or bare shaft tuning.


So all but one then... Yeah I can see that.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

TMan51 said:


> I have nine Hoyts hanging in my basement range these days, and yes I actually shoot all of them regularly.
> 
> 2007 Vulcan/50lb, 2009 Katera/50lb, 2012 Vector 32/60lb, 2012 Vector 35/60lb,2- 2013 Spyder Turbos/ 50&60lb, 2014 Spyder 30/50lb, 2014 Faktor 34/50lb, 2015 Faktor 30/55lb. Set up properly, they all shoot great. The differences between the older bows and my newest bows, lb for lb, are really very small, very small.




All 9 are you favorites ? lol Thats awesome. I was stating I have 2 Hoyts that are my "favorites",,,amongst many Hoyts. I just really prefer that Z5 cam for hunting. Still think it's Hoyts best hunting cam they ever did.


----------



## Swpamuskyhunter (Feb 6, 2018)

Nitrium 34


----------



## Jhorst (Dec 29, 2018)

I use to have a Alphamax 32. One of my favorites.


----------

